# Is it possible for a car to have lighter steering in one direction then the other



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Remind me to not let you drive my new car. *


I wouldn't ever put it in reverse...I promise!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I went out and tested my car for some other things...I noticed that if you put it in reverse and turn the wheel all the way to lock and do reverse donuts in the parking lot that 1) you get dizzy 2) security will come out and stop you and 3) steering feels the same tightness no matter which way I do it
> 
> Oh...and my left turn signal blinks faster between 7 and 9 mph while in reverse...I think Iwill post that on the Mercedes board and see if they have the same problem? :dunno:
> ...


Thanks for testing it out for me . . . let me know what they say over at the Mercedes board


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for testing it out for me . . . let me know what they say over at the Mercedes board    *


You're welcome...that's what friends are for! :thumb:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Just out of curiosity, did he check the tire pressures? I've driven a car with 60PSI in one tire and 33 psi on the other side. That was unpleasant, to say the least. I couldn't believe that a Mercedes dealer would do something so stupid to an S55. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Just out of curiosity, did he check the tire pressures? I've driven a car with 60PSI in one tire and 33 psi on the other side. That was unpleasant, to say the least. I couldn't believe that a Mercedes dealer would do something so stupid to an S55. :dunno: :dunno: *


I've checked my tire pressures and they are the same on both sides.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Out of curiosity, what are you rpressures? If this is really bothering you, try upping the pressure in your front tires by 5PSI, or so. 38PSI, would likely be good.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Out of curiosity, what are you rpressures? If this is really bothering you, try upping the pressure in your front tires by 5PSI, or so. 38PSI, would likely be good. *


I'm running 31 front/35 rear

It's not noticable unless I really, really concentrate and look for it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well... I've found that cars will tend to pull less in any given direction if you increase the pressure up front. I do strongly recommend you give 38 a shot up front.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Well... I've found that cars will tend to pull less in any given direction if you increase the pressure up front. I do strongly recommend you give 38 a shot up front. *


Nick

It's kind of funny you say that because the pressure was very high last week when I got it back from service, the dealer must have increased my tire pressure and I just lowered it.

The strange thing is it's not like my car is pulling and it's not like I would have noticed this if someone did not specifically ask me to test my car for this. I've had the car for over 20 months now and I've NEVER noticed that the steering is lighter when making a right than a left.

Now that I've concentrated on it I can tell but that's only when I concentrate and try to feel the pressure of turning the wheel.

In fact today on my drive home from work even after reading the board with this message on it all day, I didn't even notice it.

The only thing that bothers me is I know my car is not perfect and this is a weird thing (or problem).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

A quick update for those of you following this thread . . . I just spoke to the dealer and they are going to replace the valve on the steering rack as it is a very good possiblity this is causing the problem.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Let us know if it makes a difference for sure Alan.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

yes, please do inform us. I've never eve heard of that as ever being a problem.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

This wouldn't happen to be anything like having one testicle hang lower than the other?

I've experienced THAT. Not much one can do about it either.

Good luck with that.

A-


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

A. van Hooydonk said:


> *This wouldn't happen to be anything like having one testicle hang lower than the other?
> 
> I've experienced THAT. Not much one can do about it either.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

A. van Hooydonk said:


> *This wouldn't happen to be anything like having one testicle hang lower than the other?
> 
> I've experienced THAT. Not much one can do about it either.
> 
> ...


ROTF! :thumb:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *yes, please do inform us. I've never eve heard of that as ever being a problem. *


So you think it might not be the problem ? ?

I am not sure but since it's an intermintent problem (like today it's fine and there is no difference in pressure) then it must be something that can be changed and opens/ closes etc.

It's not the power steering pump because there is only one pump and both sides l(left/right) would be affected so it must be something that opens/closes etc and when it comes to the steering the Pressure valve on the steering rack i a possiblity.

A BMWCCA service tech and the Dealers service tech(plus the dealers service adviser) thinks it's a good chance.

Plus I don't know if you know this, but I've always said that my steering was heavier then any other 330 I've ever driven (except for the 2002 330i) so maybe this valve has been a problem from day one.

What other possibility could it be ? ?


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

you may be correct. it sounds logical. I just don't know. :dunno: 

you say "...intermittant...." does this mean that it happens randomly under any condition or does it mean that it always happens under a specific condition. I thought you mentioned the latter. but if the former, this could very well be a failing part.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan-

Good luck w/ the valve! How do you get in touch w/ the BMWCCA technical advisor ( I'm a member of BMWCCA)? Could you pm me the contact info? Thanks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

31st330 - I thought it happened all the time until today my steering felt perfect which tells me this is not a consistent problem which then led me to beleive it could be the valve.

Rob - check your pm, I am sending it now !!


----------

